# Rbp Got Eye Bitten Out! Help!



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

So i have 3 juvie RBP's and 2 are larger than this little guy. Well today i just noticed the little guy has his eye eaten out of his head. can they survive or should i just let nature take its course? he was my fav one! please help!


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Please close thread. Nature took its course shortly after posting! i am down to 2 now. i just want to sell my remaining 2 and be done with p's all together! this is very frustrating!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian762 said:


> Please close thread. Nature took its course shortly after posting! i am down to 2 now. i just want to sell my remaining 2 and be done with p's all together! this is very frustrating!


 Sorry to hear. P's can survive without an eye, but liek you saw its not uncommon for the ones who initially got bullied to be finished off.

closed


----------

